# Topics > Smart home > Smart home agro devices >  Edyn, smart garden system, Oakland, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - edyn.com

vimeo.com/edyn

facebook.com/edyngarden

twitter.com/edyngarden

Founder and CEO - Jason Aramburu

"Edyn: Welcome to the connected garden." on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Introducing Edyn
June 3, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Description of the Edyn hardware and software
June 25, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Edyn garden sensor review

Published on Jun 11, 2015




> I have the Edyn garden sensor in my garden for about a week now and am generally happy with it. I pre ordered the product from Kickstarter. The sensor measures soil moisture, light, humidity and "soil nutrients" (the is no information on what it is actually measuring here).

----------


## Airicist

Edyn gets locked out of smart garden paradise

Published on Aug 13, 2015




> Edyn looks great and tries to give your plants a voice, but the buggy app will add more frustration than convenience to your gardening routine.

----------


## Airicist

Edyn's Smart Soil Sensors Water while you are away

Published on May 21, 2016




> Edyn recently released a smart water valve that pairs with your phone and a garden hose to make sure your plants are never over or under watered.

----------

